# Talk about advanced...



## healeydays (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok guys, I know this isn't exactly pen design, but I invest every so often in companies I find on Kickstarter.com and came across this company that is designing a conductive rollerball silver ink that allows you to create functioning electronic circuits instantly on a piece of paper.  This is a great idea for electrical engineers and others that want to doodle a quick circuit to check a principle or design. 

Circuit Scribe: Draw Circuits Instantly by Electroninks Incorporated &mdash; Kickstarter!


----------



## Haynie (Dec 3, 2013)

Too cool.


----------



## StuartCovey (Dec 3, 2013)

That's interesting!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 3, 2013)

This reminded me of something I read years ago for overclocking certain Intel Pentium Celeron CPUs. As I recall it, there was a way to unlock the clock multiplier by tracing a line on the chip between two contacts with a conductive ink. Intel countered by scuffing the top of the chip. The ingenious overclocking crowd found that you could fill in the scuff with CA glue and trace your line.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 3, 2013)

Ooh, I want some!


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 3, 2013)

...I just backed for the $30 kit. :biggrin:
Can't wait for June!


----------



## longbeard (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for sharing Mike


----------



## PeetyInMich (Dec 4, 2013)

looks like the "ink" that is available to repair damaged automobile rear window defroster grids.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 4, 2013)

From what I have read, same principle, but totally different type of product.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 4, 2013)

That is a great product!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Dec 4, 2013)

jsolie said:


> This reminded me of something I read years ago for overclocking certain Intel Pentium Celeron CPUs. As I recall it, there was a way to unlock the clock multiplier by tracing a line on the chip between two contacts with a conductive ink. Intel countered by scuffing the top of the chip. The ingenious overclocking crowd found that you could fill in the scuff with CA glue and trace your line.




I don't remember a Celeron that way, but I do remember AMD Duron and Thunderbirds and using a pencil to unlock them.  L1 Bridge Connecting | Overclockers


----------



## carlmorrell (Dec 4, 2013)

Conductive ink has been been around for quite a while.  I think you can get it from Digikey.  Where I work it is not used at all. We always use 30 gauge insulated wire (wire-wrap wire), and solder. 

Last year, I stumbled somewhere into cyberspace and found you can even get print cartridges for direct printing of circuits. :wink:


----------



## Kaspar (Dec 4, 2013)

That is truly awesome.  We've come a long way since the days of these.


----------



## ALA (Dec 4, 2013)

Very cool...thanks for posting!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 5, 2013)

It is cool stuff. I actually am acquainted with the guy, and a guy I work with and he are good friends!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 7, 2013)

If you are in OKC on Dec. 17, Bret will be at Prototec (a 'maker space') doing a demo of the pen!


----------



## OZturner (Dec 8, 2013)

Incredible Product Mike,
Just when you think you have seen all that you can accommodate, along comes another brilliant idea.
Keeps the wheels and cogs upstairs rolling.
Thanks for the post.
Brian.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 24, 2013)

Not the only ink in town.  I think as 3d printers get more advanced, it will revolutionize manufacturing processes.  Now to just pick the right company to invest in my IRA...

This Harvard Prof's Printed Batteries Could Revolutionize Our Gadgets | Wired Design | Wired.com


----------

